# Paint code



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I just picked up a used spoiler to put on my mom's 96 and I need to get it painted. My sentra has the paint code right in the driver's door jam but the max doesn't, apparently. Where can I find the paint code sticker so I can get this spoiler painted.

BTW, it's a very dark metallic green, looks black at night and it's a 96 if anyone happens to know the paint code off hand.


----------



## VQMatt (Feb 21, 2004)

I'm havin the same problem. I need to find the paint code to get some touch up paint for my car, but i can't find the code.


----------



## FLAVOR247 (Dec 20, 2003)

Inside the engine bay their is a metal plate towards the left side on the upper firewall.
It will have all your info, 
Model of car...A32
Engine...vq30de
It will also list the paint code.


----------



## VQMatt (Feb 21, 2004)

So the paint code is like 2 letters, a number, and like 2 more letters (i think...i haven't looked at the code since yesterday)


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

VQMatt said:


> So the paint code is like 2 letters, a number, and like 2 more letters (i think...i haven't looked at the code since yesterday)


it's 2 letters and a number. My sentra's is FN4


----------



## VQMatt (Feb 21, 2004)

yeah, that's what i thought.


----------

